# Tasty Grilled corn on cob



## Quizzie (Apr 29, 2006)

4-6 ears of corn (fresh)
sour cream
1 pkg lipton onion soup mix
foil

get your fresh ears of corn clean and rinse them. Cut your foil to fit the size of corn you have chosen. Spread the sour cream all over you ears.
Take your lipton soup and pour on a paper plate. Roll your corn over the mix evenly. Wrap it in foil and place in your grill, where you normally cook your veg. I prefer indirect heat for a good hour or so. then place it on direct heat for about 3 min on each side turning as you go.  This is juicy and tasty,tasty tasty.... Unwrap from foil and reserve the spicy cream to pour on top.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2006)

Sounds interesting!


----------



## bknox (Jun 21, 2006)

Next time you grill up some corn on the cob try this.

1 stick of butter, soft
1/2 habanero pepper, roasted is good but not necessary.
1 tablepoon minced onion
Pinch of salt

Mix together and spread on your corn before eating. I find it a nice break from regular butter, salt and pepper.

Enjoy,
Bryan


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 21, 2006)

I like to spritz corn with evoo sprinkle on salt and pepper and girll to golden over charcoal.   simple and has become a favorite.  Howver, if some of the rest of the meal is plain, then a chili lime butter, or some such spread is awesome.


----------



## mish (Jun 21, 2006)

A few more ideas...

Sprinkle the corn with chili powder/cayenne or paprika, and a few squirts of lime juice - or sprinkle the corn with chili powder/cayenne or paprika and wrap with bacon slices.


----------



## outdoorcook (Apr 18, 2007)

These all sound great!  I like to experiment with lots of diferent seasonings. Rosemary, onion salt, garlic salt Italian Seasonings are some that I have tried.


----------



## VeraBlue (Apr 18, 2007)

My favourite is to remove the silk, leaving the husks intact and then soak the whole cob in beer for a couple of hours.  Shake em off and grill, in the husks.  I like to serve it with lime/chili butter.

This onion soup method sounds very tasty!


----------



## Ms. Roxie (May 30, 2007)

All sound yummy. gonna save this thread for my next 3 grilling nites.
Thanks all!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 31, 2007)

Loosely wrap each ear in foil along with 1 pat of butter broken into pieces, salt, pepper and grated parm-reg cheese.


----------



## fireweaver (May 31, 2007)

my fave corn on the grill is "mexican style".  in TX, you can sometimes find people selling roasted corn from walk-up stands.  they hand you an ear with all the husk attached (husk is pulled back to make a handle for the corn), and you head over to the condiment rack to spice it up how you like it.  there will be big containers of comino, pepper, chili powder, lemon pepper, and a half dozen others.

take your corn out of the plastic grocery sack you just bought it in, set the sack in the sink & fill with tap water and a generous pinch of salt, and drop your corn back in.  tie up the bag, and let the corn soak up the water while you prep everything else for the grill (ideally an hour, but even 15 minutes of soaking will make a difference).  toss those ears on the grill as described by everyone above, and peel back the husk when they're done to make a handle.  rub on just a little butter, and try out whatever dry spice you have at the time (lemon pepper is my hands-down all-time fave).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 31, 2007)

I use Fireweaver's method, except that I like to throw apple wood on the fire and cook by the indirect method (divided charcoal beds with the wood on top of the hot coals to prevent scorching the corn, vents adjusted half closed).  The smoke adds a nice flavor.  I cool the fire by adjusting the vents to give the smoke more time to flavor the corn.  Great with just butter, but season as you like.

Goodweed of the North


----------



## outdoorcook (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow....These are all some great tips with grilling corn on the cob.  I have tried many different spices, but there are some new ideas to try here.  I love the handle method of grilling corn.  It gives a great flavor from the smoke.


----------



## carrot (Jul 20, 2007)

I love grilled corn on the cob. I just brush it lightly with oil and stick it straight on the grill. Bknox has the right idea. Flavored butter is awesome. My favorite for corn is lime. It gives it a southwestern flavor. 
______________


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jul 22, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> My favourite is to remove the silk, leaving the husks intact and then soak the whole cob in beer for a couple of hours. Shake em off and grill, in the husks. I like to serve it with lime/chili butter.
> 
> This onion soup method sounds very tasty!


this sounds very very close to what i already do
my only suggestion is garlic and old bay seasoning while grilling


----------

